# Manicure Kits: The Humane Society’s Newest Waste of Money



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

_Jan 27, 2017 11:49 am_

The Humane Society of the United States, an organization that CharityWatch has branded as an inefficient charity (C and D grades), has revealed new plan to help make better use of its hefty budget. However, for those hoping that this new plan may include increasing HSUS funding of local animal shelters, you may be deeply […]

Read in browser »


----------

